# Puppy has poop stuck near her but ! Eeew Alert!



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Today my dog went poop(like normal) but then..just now I noticed that she has this little bit of dried up"stuff" in her buttt.but its comming out..she has been working an trying to take it out but its not working..and she won't let me take it out...and when I do it seems like its on her hairs ..and it hurts.. What do I do?

Thank you!!!


----------



## kieranlavin (Feb 1, 2007)

Wet wipes or wet a paper towel and get the area wet. Then, from there, my wife taught me to use a comb to slowly get it out. When it gets real bad, we've cut the hairs in the past.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

When that happened to Beav, I put him in the tub and soaked his bottom with the hand-held shower head and shampooed his butt. The water and shampoo softened it enough that it came right off.

You'll want to Clorox the tub afterwards.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

My westie used to get that--I just use the hose to hose it off outside, worked well, then I patted it dry and then I used a pet or baby wipe--after the poo was hosed off and patted dry (gross but at least it was outside)--then I thoroughly washed my hands and changed my clothes because I felt gross.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

I've never had more than just a tiny itty bitty bit stuck which was very easy to get off using just my slicker brush.

Your dog should be trained to be accustomed to and tolerant of you messing all over him even his sensitive areas. You never know if someone like a vet may need to do something and though he may not bite you, a satranger has a better chance of getting bit. Both my dogs are very used to having every part of them touched and handled from in between their toes, to their privates. That way if for some reason in an emergency the vet needs to feel around, my boys arent uncomfortable by the procedure and dont stress out.


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

You want to hear EWW...Riley must have found a piece of floss in the garbage and eaten it. Riley is white and is always getting into stuff in the garden where I have to pull off twigs, leaves, burrs etc. I notice this brown (what I thought was a thin twig) along his back leg and reach down to pull it off. It's at this point that I realize that this brown string is still inside his anus (Riley had just gone poop)at that point I gently pulled it out and then went and bleached my hands.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm glad everything worked out ok (no pun intended!), but for future reference: Don't ever pull on anything coming out of a pets' butt. There's no way of knowing how long it might be or whether it's attached to anything (fish hook, sewing needle) or intertwined in the intestines. Pulling could cause internal bleeding. 

If it happens again, just clip it short and call your vet for further instructions.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Lorina said:


> When that happened to Beav, I put him in the tub and soaked his bottom with the hand-held shower head and shampooed his butt. The water and shampoo softened it enough that it came right off.
> 
> You'll want to Clorox the tub afterwards.


I feel your pain, Lorina!


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

No I could tell what it was as soon as I felt it so no worry about fish hook sewing etc. How could something inside the intestines tangle the intestines? From all the anatomy classes I had to take years ago, it doesn't make sense. Oh and once I realized what it was I had a good idea how long it would be.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

bluesbarby said:


> You want to hear EWW...Riley must have found a piece of floss in the garbage and eaten it. Riley is white and is always getting into stuff in the garden where I have to pull off twigs, leaves, burrs etc. I notice this brown (what I thought was a thin twig) along his back leg and reach down to pull it off. It's at this point that I realize that this brown string is still inside his anus (Riley had just gone poop)at that point I gently pulled it out and then went and bleached my hands.


Oh, lol, that reminds me--you know that fake "grass' that are put into Easter baskets? One of my cats ate some and the same thing happened, this bright pink "grass" was hanging out about 4 inches, I proceeded to pull it out while I gagged and freaked out (the cat didn't seem to mind tho)--lolol


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Talk about eww...I have really long hair, and I guess sometimes my shelties eat strands of it, anyway, I've had a similar situation to the floss situation, only my dog was running around with one of my long hairs hanging out of his butt and a piece of poop attatched to the hair. Blech.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm beginning to realize why some people clip their Pekes short. 

We've been going through a little bout of enteritis, so butt-washing has become a twice daily ordeal. Hopefully the meds will kick in soon (only gave three doses), and thankfully, he likes baths and the bathroom is right by the back door, so we can go right in for a rinse as soon as we come in. 

But stupid me forgot to ask the vet about picking up more Endosorb before leaving work today, so I won't have any until tomorrow evening.


----------

